
Documentation Is Your Secret Weapon - vquemener
https://medium.com/@michaeldehaan/documentation-is-your-secret-weapon-d0362e85c9d3
======
scarface74
_Even if you say your app “schedule workloads” or “manages containers” that
still doesn’t even tell me all that much. As the worst example, I once worked
at database company that didn’t use the word “database” on their webpage._

Some examples:

Hashicorp:

[https://www.hashicorp.com](https://www.hashicorp.com)

I'm using Consul, Nomad, and Vault from Hashicorp -- no thanks to their
homepage which should be bragging about how great their products are.

I'm a big fan of JetBrains, but their front page doesn't immediately tell you
why they are so great.

[https://www.jetbrains.com](https://www.jetbrains.com)

------
lhuser123
So many good advices here for any project or product documentation.

